
We Use WireShark to Look at Strange TCP Packets SQL Server Sends - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/10/20/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-xi/
======
nielsb
What are the two strange TCP/IP packets sent from SQL Server to SqlSatellite,
and who sends them?

